# question re 32GB class 10 microSDHC card



## bh77a (Sep 1, 2011)

Hi,

I've been using a SanDisk 16GB class 4 microSDHC card in my Mesmerize, as I suspect most of you have as well since it came with the phone.

I'm looking into getting a 32GB class 10 microSDHC card. Is that a good choice or should I go with class 4? Is any one brand horrible?

Also, I'm running a voodoo kernel with Gingerbread. When I switch cards, is there anything special I need to do in regards to the kernel?


----------



## mising (Jul 12, 2011)

I am not sure which class mine is, but it is a SanDisk 32gb. I cannot tell any speed difference, but I love the extra space. I was unable to get it to work with any CM7 based ROMs, but it works great with the touchwiz based ones. Weird because my NookColor running CM7 uses it just fine.


----------



## saps (Aug 3, 2011)

No you merely pop one out and the other in. Might wanna transfer the data on the previous card. As for improvements. You might notice it with the camera and when scrolling the gallery but in most things class 4 versus class 10 doesn't have a lot of real world difference


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Get a class 4.


----------

